# Prayers for my oldest Son (Employment)



## Jeffriesw (May 24, 2011)

I would humbly ask that you join me in Prayer for my Son, He went through all the training as a firefighter and EMT and has all His  Florida certifications, but has been unable to find work due to the economy, a lot of the departments are not only not hiring, but some are actually contracting. The department in our home town of Zephyrhills is hiring for 1 position, requiring a written exam, and physical agility test and then the 2 top people selected sit for a formal interview.
This morning at 8:30 am he sits for the written exam and then tomorrow morning will go for the physical agility testing.
I am praying that the Lord will grant him clarity of mind, patience and wisdom as he takes his exam this morning and then strength and endurance as he does his physical testing tomorrow morning and find favor in the eyes of the authorities giving the testing and interview. His name is Billy Jeffries


But in all things, May the Lord's will be done.

Thank you


----------



## gtparts (May 24, 2011)

Brother, prayers for your son lifted from this little corner of Woody's.


----------



## Jasper (May 24, 2011)

Prayers sent!


----------



## Sargent (May 24, 2011)

Sent.

Also, pm inbound.


----------



## Havana Dude (May 24, 2011)

Prayers sent, as well as a PM with some info.


----------



## HawgWild23 (May 24, 2011)

Prayer sent.


----------



## Keebs (May 24, 2011)

'ing His Will be done............


----------



## sniper22 (May 24, 2011)

My prayers added from here.. Good luck!


----------



## speedcop (May 24, 2011)

praying it's God's plan for him to prevail


----------



## Paymaster (May 25, 2011)

My Prayers are added with these others here. May God Bless his effort.


----------



## Core Lokt (May 25, 2011)

Prayers said


----------



## MTMiller (May 25, 2011)

Hope he bats 1,000 this morning and tomorrow morning as well.  Prayers sent.  Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Jeffriesw (May 25, 2011)

Thanks for your prayers my Friends. Yesterday morning he scored the 2nd highest on the written exam and then this morning he took the physical test. They have not released the scores for that yet, but he thinks he did very good.
He is flying back home to Michigan this afternoon and they are supposed to call him this evening and let him know if he is in the top 2. If so he will fly back down next week.

Thank you again for your prayers, I will let y'all know something as soon as I hear anything.


----------



## Jeffriesw (Sep 9, 2013)

I apologize for not giving an update. He did in fact get the job as a full time firefighter/EMT in 2012 and has been on the job almost a year now. He is also scheduled to start paramedic school in January.

Thank you for all your prayer, God has been so good to my Family!


----------



## Jeffriesw (Sep 9, 2013)

I apologize for not giving an update. He did in fact get the job as a full time firefighter/EMT in 2012 and has been on the job almost a year now. He is also scheduled to start paramedic school in January.

Thank you for all your prayer, God has been so good to my Family!


----------



## Havana Dude (Sep 9, 2013)

Good news!! Glad to hear he scored the job.


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 10, 2013)

Good Deal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! God is indeed Good!


----------



## speedcop (Sep 11, 2013)

great news!


----------



## Core Lokt (Sep 13, 2013)

Great news A FF job is hard to come by. Lots of people go through the training to never even get the job. Yes, God is great even when the outcome os a situation doesn't turn out the way we want it to.

Congrats to your boy again


----------

